# Leash training



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

I've read several other threads on "loose leash training", except I have a slight problem...Copper (9 weeks old) wont do ANY leash training at all. I put a leash on him and as soon as I hold the other end he does the alligator death twirl where he throws his body all over the place and yells constantly. I dont expect perfect, or anything near it for that matter at 9 weeks, but how do I get him to WANT to go on walks with his leash on? And before I'm told not to take him on walks before he's had all his shots, I'm just training for now in the backyard.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

laugh I remember this. Don't try to "walk" him on the leash right away, just clip it to his collar and let him drag it around for a week. You can clip it on him and then let him outside and make him run back and forth (perhaps between 2 people) for high value treats. Only take it off for bed. Just ignore the craziness. Then he'll be used to the weight and feel of the leash and leash-training can be started.

This worked for us. We just used a regular 4' leash. The leash was a total wreck after being dragged around so much, of course, but we had another "clean" leash of the same type. We worked on "don't chew your leash" and all that stuff after he was used to the weight and feel of it. Took some time. Before "walking" him on the leash we just tied him to our belt loops (using a 6' ft leash) as we did stuff around the house (he'd follow along behind), or to nearby objects (while working at a computer, etc). If he's being to crazy, you can just clip him to whatever sturdy object you like in the room where you're working. Once he is familiar with the leash, of course.

Freedom must be earned!! Eventually, you want a leash that is "just for walking" -- his 4' drag was a cheap fabric/nylon leash. We bought a leather leash just for walking and he was never allowed to chew it -- he had to respect the walking leash. Eventually related it to going for a walk with us outside and it would make him excited, and trained him to "bring" it. Called it the "walker" as a special name, rather than just "leash". In his mind a leash/tie is very different from a "walker"!

Ultimately we refined his leash-walker training for walking well loose-lead using a Springer collar (starting at around 9-10 months) but that's not for little puppies and when we started it he already had the basics and "knew" what he should be doing from prior leash training, starting with dragging and clipping to things at the same age you have.

Leash training is a long-haul! Just go at it slowly and steadily.

Just my two cents from my experience -- every dog is different, of course.

Cheers,
-MrA


----------



## Idntnw (Mar 21, 2014)

My 6m old, Ranger, loves his leash. We only use it for 'fun' adventures. He came leash trained so I can't help you there. But, he knows what my running shoes are and he knows what our mountain bikes are. He will gladly go get his leash and bring it to me. I have also tight him to 'hand' it to me- he picks it up and puts it in my hand. 'Hold' means pick it up and hold it in his mouth. He absolutely loves the leash because it means fun (aka somewhere outside and get to run). And boy does he love to run!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

The first week we had Dharma we had no choice but for her to go on a leash. We had no fenced off place to let her go out. I generally let her walk where she wanted to go at first. She had to be on a leash when she went out to potty too. We started with just very short little walks and sit training at the edge of the sidewalk in the first weeks. Lots of treats!


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

I have owned labs in the past that never needed to be on a leash. Yes - the occasional vet visit but then I had to borrow one. The wouldn't get out of sight when we were in public. We are fortunate to live on acreage and away from the road. 
Gus is a different story. Since he's just 4 months old, he has not yet learned all his boundaries. He comes when called most, but not all, of the time. For his protection, he purchased a leash & collars. During his training courses, they recommended we get a limited slip collar. I also had a flat collar. He is horrible walking on either of them. During training, he would be distracted by the sits, downs, stays, etc. But walking - no way!
Now that training is over, I have really been trying to walk with him on the leash. I feel this is important since we do travel. I have not given up yet but feel so horrible because all he does is pull. The slight choke does not bother him at all. I keep treats but when he knows I have one - he just runs back to me to get one. I'm really hoping that one evening this will just click for him. If I use an easy leader or harness will I be able to "graduate" to the flat collar? I really don't want to hurt my little one.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Janders said:


> If I use an easy leader or harness will I be able to "graduate" to the flat collar?


Yes, I think you would. We started with an easy walk harness around 4 months and now Dexter doesn't pull regardless of what type of harness we have on him (back clip, car harness, etc.). Although we don't use a flat collar much for walking because he's able to slip out of it too easily.


----------

